# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SMTI-BOX  SMTi - Phone Models Supported List

## mohamed73

*All SMTi description : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *CPU Calypso* : 
 MW Series:
 - MW30xx,
 MY Series:
 - my100x, my200x, my202x, my213x - NEW
 MYC Series:
 - myC-1, myC-2, myC2-2, myC2-3, myC2-3m, myC-4, myC-5w
 MYS Series:
 - myS-7
 MYT Series:
 - myT-22
 MYV Seria:
 - myV-65, myV-75
 MYX Series:
 - myX-1, myX-1t, myX-1w,myX-1wt, myX-2, myX2-2, myX2-2m, myX2-2g,
 - myX-3, myX3-2, myX-5, myX-5m, myX-6, myX-7,
 SG Series:
 - SG321i,
 WONU Series:
 - WONU S-1  *CPU Calypso +* : 
 GM Series: 
 - GM-1
 MY Series:
 - my400z - NEW, my501c, my501x
 MYC Series:
 - myC-3, myC-3b, myC3-2, myC4-2, myC5-2, myC5-2m, myC5-2v, myC5-3
 MYV Series:
 - myV-55, myV-56
 MYX Series:
 - myX-4,myX5-2, myX5-2m, myX5-2v, myX-55, myX-8
 MYZ Series:
 - myZ-5, myZ-55
 SG Series:
 - SG322i, SG341i, SG342i, SG343i, SG344i, SG345i
 VS Series:
 - VS-1, VS-3
 Wonu Series:
 - Wonu S3  *Calypso + HS* : 
 - My V-56 (new CPU use Forced HS Device )
 - My X5-2V (new CPU use Forced HS Device )
 - My C5-3 ( new CPU use Forced HS Device )
 - My 501C / My 501Ci ( new CPU use Forced HS Device )
 - My X6-2 / My-V76 / My 300X / 
 - My 400X / 400V / 401X / 401V
 - SG 346i / VS4 / VS5  *LoCosto*  
 MY Series:
 - My100X ( New PCB )
 - My200C, My202C, 
 - My210X, My212X, My215x 
 - My300C 
 - My401C, My401Ci
 - My411X, My411Xi, My411V, My411Cv
 - My 511X, My 511Xi
 - My721X 
 - Vodafone VF526, VF527, VF528   *E-Gold* 
 - Unlock
 - User Code Reset
 - Write FW
 - Lang changing
 - Repair security
 - Repair boot 
 - Rep all sw prob
 - Damaged imei rep
 - Possibility to use Diffrent FTDi Interfaces in All Operations  *SAGEM :*
 my150X / my220V /my220X /my226 /...   *Vodafone :*
 125, 125FM, 225, 225FM, 226, 226FM, 227, 228  *ZTE :*
 A35, A36, A37, A39, A61, A62, A65, A68, A80,
 A12, A12+, A15,A16  *LG :*
 KG271 , KG276 , KG278 , KG285 , KG288 , KG289
 KG370 , KG375 , KP100 , KP105 , KP105A , KP105B 
 KP106, KP106A, KP106B, MG160A, MG160B, 
 MG161 , MG370  *ALCATEL :*  *VLE List :*
 OT E157, E158, E159, E160, E161, E252, E256, E257, E259, E260  *U7 List :*
 OT-E E101, E206, E201, E207, E221, E227, S107, S210, S211, S120, T10CM, V270, V209. V212  *Coral :* 
 100, Coral-200  Digibee-BSNL-G-200CF  *J-Max :* 
 JM5700  *Huawei:* 
 T128-T158, T201
 KT-400, KT-500, KT-8800  *Huawei Serie :* 
 Huawei U120, U120e, U120s, U121  *Vodafone Serie :* 
 Vodafone V715, V716, V720, V725. V810, V830  *MTV 3.3* (Select as V810)  *Plusfon Serie :* 
 Plusfon 401i, 603i  *Playset Serie :* 
 Playset   *HUAWEI Modem Supported :*  *Huawei:* E155, E156, E156G, E160, E160G, E161, E166, E169, E169G, E170, E172, E176, E180, E182E, E196, E270, E271, E272, E510, E612, E618, E620, E630, E630+, E660, E660A, E800, E870, E880, EG162, EG162G, EG602, EG602G
E161, E166, E176, E180V, E180S, E181, E182, E155x, E1550, E1553
E1612, E1615, E1616, E1609, E1630, E1632, E1690, E1692, EG602  E172G, E166G, E170G, E180G, K2540, K3565, K3735  *Vodafone MODEM Supported:*   *Vodafone:* K2540, K3515, K3520, K3565, K3715   *SAMSUNG 3G MSL 2 Unlocking by CODE READING :*  A411 , A701 , A707 , A717 , A727 , A736 , A737 , A747 , A801 , A821 , A827 C130 , D840 , E116 , E210 , E900 , E950 , F200 , F300 , F330 , F338 , F400 F480 , F490 , F700 , G800 , G808 , J200 , J208 , J630 , J638 , L400 , L760 L760v , L766 , L76G , L770 , L810 , P960 , S720 , S730 , T639 , T649 , T819 U700 , U700B , U700v , U708 , U708B , U900 , X510 , X520 , X630 , X680 , X820 X830 , Z170 , Z240e , Z248 , Z360 NEW , Z368 , Z650i NEW , Z720 , Z720 MC Laren , ZV60 Possible too other MSL2 Supported  *LG 3G New Sec. ( 2008/9 year model ) Supported :*  KU990iGO , KU990i , KU990 , KU990 GO , KU990MF, KU990R , KU250 , KU380 , KU385  U250 , U370 , U970 , U960 , U990 KF310 , KF700 KE990 , KE990C  CU720 , CU920 KC910 , KC910Q , KC910Qa , KC910QAT TU720, TU915  HB620, HB620T KB620 KF690  *More -* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* or* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sokkr

راااائع الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## هشام2

thank you very much شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم

----------

